# Japanese Tosa



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with this breed? 
What character do they possess in terms of working ability?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Michael Murphy said:


> Does anyone have experience with this breed?
> What character do they possess in terms of working ability?



They are good for what they were created to do. 

Period.


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjnWlpvbZOQ


About 10 years ago a knew a guy that had one and it was the size of a baby horse. It was the laziest dog I'd ever seen. Guy owned a store and the thing would lay next to a fireplace.... all day. I saw it move.... once. Outside of that, very limited, interaction I've never seen one.


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

I've met two, unrelated, with different owners....both did what they were bred for very well despite not being trained for it and at least in one case being extensively socialized all through puppyhood with neutral "puppy raiser" type dogs.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Tiago Fontes said:


> They are good for what they were created to do.
> 
> Period.


Ditto....I knew a breeder many, many years ago( back around 2003ish), I think he lived in Ohio, cant remember his name though.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

The Molosser Club Switzerland is caretaker of this breed.

I like the body build of these dogs but I have never been able to find more about their working qualities, if, according to today's criteria, there are any.


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

Zero work ability.
My grandfather, police, in S Korea, had one in 60's


----------



## Gus Pineda (Jul 2, 2013)

I suppose if the dog is a property protection dog, or family protection dog, it could work out, right? Doesn't have to be a police or military dog to earn it's keep


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

have worked several of them.

have seen others.

every one of the ones I saw and worked with had ability and strong character.

I doub many of then are dogs that would make great sport dogs, but to say zero ability is not correct in my book, every one of the Tosa I have personal experience with were plenty capable for certain duties...


----------



## Ken Seminatore (Apr 20, 2011)

Not good for LE. But a good breed for estate guard to warn the "bad guys:. JMO


----------

